# Atlas strong shoulder



## sodabottle (Oct 15, 2005)

does anyone have any info on the strong shoulder mason jars

 thanks for any respose


----------



## whiskeyman (Oct 16, 2005)

HI...Found this info on the FOHBC website...authored by Dave Hinson...

 "The Atlas E-Z Seal and Atlas Strong Shoulder jars: The Atlas E-Z Seal is a variation of the Lightning seal jar already described. The "Strong Shoulder" jar is a variation of the old shoulder seal mason jar. However, this jar sealed on a raised lip to help keep the jar from cracking - a common problem with shoulder seal jars. This concept led to the term "Strong Shoulder" as used by the Atlas company for their jars. The Hazel-Atlas Glass Company, makers of the E-Z Seal and Strong Shoulder jars, was in business from the late 1800s until 1964. These two jars date from the 1920s. The Hazel-Atlas company specialized in producing fruit jars."

 For more jar info, here's the site:

 http://www.fohbc.com/FOHBC_References3.html


----------



## madman (Oct 16, 2005)

yo whiskeyman great info you r the man!!!  heres a pix of a strong shoulder i dug recently heavy embossing any info  mike


----------



## madman (Oct 16, 2005)

the base


----------



## sodabottle (Oct 16, 2005)

Thanks for that info whiskeyman 
 Would any one know the price range?


----------

